# V1 hard wire (sort of)



## Doug McDonald (Aug 14, 2006)

I had a Valentine1 with my last car and sold it with the car. That one was hard wired in, which was a piece of cake and took all of 15min. to install. However now that I own a BMW hard wireing just isn't enough. I have seen some pictures of people that have taken the front and rear sensor out of the V1 and put them in their rear view mirror, and had the v1 wired in their glove box or some where else. They also used the remote display and mounted that some where(this part however is not hard.) This job I'm not 100% confident on doing without researching it a bit first. Does anyone have a link of a how to on this? The more detailed the better and pics would be amazing. Or has anyone in the Fort Worth area done this before? Thanks...


----------



## bscarlett (May 6, 2005)

I took hardwiring one step further. I hardwired a power and mute switch into the ashtray. The ashtray still closes and makes muting much easier to do while driving as well as quick power-off as radar detectors are illegal in Ontario. Pics are on my site.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Doug McDonald said:


> I had a Valentine1 with my last car and sold it with the car. That one was hard wired in, which was a piece of cake and took all of 15min. to install. However now that I own a BMW hard wireing just isn't enough. I have seen some pictures of people that have taken the front and rear sensor out of the V1 and put them in their rear view mirror, and had the v1 wired in their glove box or some where else. They also used the remote display and mounted that some where(this part however is not hard.) This job I'm not 100% confident on doing without researching it a bit first. Does anyone have a link of a how to on this? The more detailed the better and pics would be amazing. Or has anyone in the Fort Worth area done this before? Thanks...


Go ahead and follow this instructions:

http://m3.madrussian.net/diy_valentine_v1.shtml


----------

